# Abgesagt !! Freeride Festival 2013 Saalbach/Hinterglem



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2012)

traurig aber war es ist abgesagt, wie die Geruechte am Rande das letzten Festivals schon vermuten liesen 

ich war auf der Suche nach dem Termin fuer 2013 und fand leider dies 

http://www.freeride-festival.de/absage/index.html


----------



## Deleted 200775 (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (9. Dezember 2012)

Schaaade 

War sehr cool dieses Jahr


----------



## Airhaenz (9. Dezember 2012)

Warum - weiss man Hintergründe ?


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2012)

Geruechten zu Folge, gabs wohl schon am Rande des diesjaehrigen Festivals Misstimmungen zwischen den Veranstalterpartnern 
die Info hatte ich schon vor Ort erfahren


----------



## FireGuy (10. Dezember 2012)

Alle im Ort profitieren, aber wenns Probleme gibt mit irgendwas schiebens alles auf den Veranstalter.

Ist nicht die einzige Veranstaltung in Saalbach Hinterglemm die 2013 gestrichen wird.


----------



## Marc B (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke das *Bikes & Beats Festival* ist quasi das gleiche nur mit anderem Namen und mehr Bands  Veranstalter ist der Gleiche, Location und auch die Events klingen gleich! Termin ist auch ähnlich...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Infos zu Enduro-Race, Massenstart-DH, Dual Slalom, Slopestyle XCE Nightsprint findet man hier:

*www.bikes-and-beats.com*

Wie gesagt, quasi das FREERIDE Festival nur mit neuem Namen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## mz33 (2. Januar 2013)

Das wäre einen Tag nach meinem Geburtstag aber reizen tut es mich ja schon. Allein der Enduro


----------



## rm7lover (2. Januar 2013)

leider schade ist, dass es keinen massendownhill mehr geben wird....


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Januar 2013)

ja schade...da bin ich froh es in 2012 noch geschafft zu haben mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2013)

Das Programm zur 2013er Auflage (heisst jetzt "Bikes & Beats Festival"):







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## DonPhil (17. Januar 2013)

weiß jemand ob die x-line dann an dem wochenende komplett gesperrt ist oder wie wird das gehandhabt?


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Januar 2013)

ich denke mal am Freitag wird sie fuer alle offen sein, wie sonst zum Scott Gang Battle es auch war
Samstag duerfte sie dann wohl nur fuer Rennteilnehmer befahrbar sein.
aber wer weiss 

http://www.bikes-and-beats.com/Bikes/SuperDownhillSaalbach.aspx

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist also die Startplatzquali fuers Rennen die ganze Zeit bis zum Festival
aber wann und wo soll ich mir den einen Transponder holen um auch gezeitet zu werden 

Zitat: 
Mit Saisonstart im Bike-Circus Saalbach Hinterglemm kann man trainieren  und Bestzeiten erzielen. Mit Hilfe einer neu installierten Zeitmessung  erhält jeder Rider seine individuelle Zeit, die er dann hier auf der  Website oder auf facebook veröffentlichen kann. Die Startreihenfolge  ergibt sich aus der Reihenfolge der gefahrenen Trainingszeiten bis zum  eigentlichen Rennen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. März 2013)

Bin auf die neue Z-Line gespannt!


----------

